# Verkaufe Gigabyte GeForce GTX570 OC



## GamerBoKo (7. Juli 2014)

Verkaufe Gigabyte GeForce GTX570 OC 1280MB 2x DVI 1x Mini-HDMI
Grafikkarte voll funktionsfähig, Rechnung vorhanden.
Die Karte war bei mir im PC verbaut und hat gute Dienste geleistet, als ich mich entschied aufzurüsten musste sie eine GTX780 weichen.
Preis VHB

Keine Garantie oder Gewährleistung da Privatverkauf.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (29. Juli 2014)

Steht die Karte noch zum Verkauf?


----------

